# Stanvac Japan Survivor.



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking for Jim Garrick Engineer Sailed on the Stanvac Japan and survived when she exploded.Lived in North Shields Tyne And Wear.


----------



## Hobnails (Jun 27, 2013)

Hope you find your shipmate Jim. I remember seeing the Stanvac Japan being towed through Suez after the explosion. A very sobering sight indeed. Hope you got off unharmed. Best Wishes.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks My Friend.the Guy I am looking for relieved me on the Japan,he was Taken to Hospital in Karachi and made a good recovery.When i was on leave he came to see me and his hair was just starting to grow back.Quite a shock for him being a first tripper,but he went back.
Cheers
Jim


----------

